# Corrosion/Rusted roof on Nissan Sentra B14(M) 1996.



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello to all Nissan owners! Has any Nissan Sentra B14 owner facing the car roof rusting problem? As from my survey, the roof rusted or corrosion disaster, mostly happened especially to those "Green" colour Nissan Sentra B14 model!...I my self got one which is suffering now. However, I will try my best to safe the car roof!...The links bellow show photos which I taken at home as I try to cure the rusting roof. Please share to us if you guys have any better idea or any DIY experience! Thanks a lot!

Please read my website and click to enlarge to see the step by step photos,
as in the links below:
(My Nissan Sentra website) -- http://nissansentra.multiply.com

The forum of this issue :
http://www.zerotohundred.com/newforu...maybe-diy.html
-


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

*The reply letter from NISSAN(JAPAN) after I wrote complaining letter to them.*



Tokyo Log No. SV06A25

June 12, 2006

Dear Mr./Ms. Tee Eng Lim:

Thank you for your email dated June 6, 2006, concerning your Nissan 
Sentra. First of all, thank you for your patronage of our products.

We regret to hear that you have experienced a problem with the your 
Sentra. In regard to your concern we have contacted Edaran Tan Chong 
Motor Sdn. Bhd, which represents Nissan in Malaysia. Edaran Tan Chong 
Motor Sdn. Bhd is in the best position to address your concern and 
handle this matter. A representative from Edaran Tan Chong Motor Sdn. 
Bhd should be contacting you to review your case.

Edaran Tan Chong Motor Sdn. Bhd.
21, Kalan Ipoh Kecil
50350 Kuala Lumpur
P. O. Box 10132
50704 Kuala Lumpur
MALAYSIA
TEL: (603) 4047-8788


Thank you for your understanding.

Sincerely,

Katsumasa INOUE
Assistant Manager
Customer Affairs Group

cc: Edaran Tan Chong Motor Sdn. Bhd

*( * Thanks to the response from Mr.Katsumasa INOUE Nissan. Japan --email : [email protected])*


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the information.

Where was this Sentra /Sunny made ? Japan ?

I looked at the photos and conclude this is from inside the headliner rusting through to the surface of the paint.
Is this correct ?

I couldnt get your forum link to work.

I saw something like this on a Buick I had, severe rust in the roof and above the windshield and rear side windows (station wagon).
this was attributed to bad steel and condensation in the roof. (no glue used on that car.)

BTW what did Tan Chong say ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well i looked some more.
Is the roof brace spot welded to the roof, or stuck with adhesive.
I am not sure the black stuff is adhesive, it looks like rust to me, maybe with some oil someone sprayed.


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Good morning, IanH! My Nissan Sentra's body got sticker with some Japanese wording but I do not sure where does it made. Yes, it's from inside the headliner rusting through to the surface of the paint. You can try to copy the link of my website, and paste onto the above seaching box. There are some others website I tried to post to share among the 'victims' and get some idea regardings to this issue... Haha! If the black charcoal thingies look like adhesive to you, then my car roof will not get rust! If it is not an adhesive, then maybe is a bad welding to join the metal beam(headliner)onto the roof, and cause the rust. I still keep these black charcoal shit in a bottle, hopefully one day there is someone's interest to do some experimental reseach on it. I do appreaciate the reply email from Nissan Japan. But I'm sure I myself and other 'victims' would be more happy if Nissan Japan would make a reform campaign, to amend their manufacturing defect. 

Just a hope...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

how about looking at the VIN to see where its made ? What are the first numbers and letters ? I think the first three should do it.
If the black residue is kind of crunchy then its rust. Adhesive, even if hard will be more even consistency, like thick paste, a plaster or plastic.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I got the Web site open, it was the forum that says page no longer exists.
Well found the forum and your posts....
http://www.zerotohundred.com/newfor...y-car-roof-with-cheapest-price-maybe-diy.html


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your kindness Mr.IanH. Before this, I had consult the used car dealers nearby my house at Kinrara area, Selangor State in Malaysia. They just said it's Japanese made car, but Malaysian assemble. To me, Nissan Sentra is a Japanese car however, they should pay attention to this issue, as they have to face the top car sale competitor and also the best car manufacturer, TOYOTA! If Nissan Japan willing to organise a car reform campaign just like I mentioned above. I am bet there would be more Malaysian would buy Nissan car in the coming future. As so far TOYOTA automobile has Number One top selling car in Malaysia!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if you Pm me your vin, or first part of it i will look it up


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt reply, Mr. IanH! May I know what is 'VIN' stand for? Is it a chassis number? Where can I found this number or coding from the car? I only saw there is a sticker as I open the front engine bonet, the sticker is stick onto the deep inside wall, on the right inside of the bonet, if I am not mistaken. Maybe I should take a photo and post here. Stay tune!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The VIN is the Vehicle identification number or chassis number. Should be on a plate by drivers windshield, you can read it from outside, or in door jamb.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

posted VIN decode info check previous post....


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Dear Mr. IanH,

I just made called to Nissan distributor in Malaysia names Tan Chong Motor(as the info below). The person in charge told me all components and parts for Nissan Sentra B14, Year 1996 are came from Japan, but local(Malaysia) assembled. However, I will get the vehicle identification number for you as I got it. As it's Malaysian assembled, mean Nissan Japan can just ignore this issue?


Edaran Tan Chong Motor Sdn. Bhd.
21, Kalan Ipoh Kecil
50350 Kuala Lumpur
P. O. Box 10132
50704 Kuala Lumpur
MALAYSIA
TEL: 603-4047-8788(office) / 603-6168-1800(Spare parts)


----------



## teearts (Apr 2, 2008)

Dear Mr. IanH,

Good afternoon Sir! Sorry for my delay as I was away weeks ago to settle my office tasks. As I promised earlier to take the photo of my Nissan Sentra's chasis number. Here I am sharing and hope that can provide more informations to you and other B14 owners. Thanks!

p/s: I tried using computer software to do text typing and draw out the exact chasis plate and numbering/code, as I failed to take the clear photos with using my normal camera. However, I would replace a detail one if I could found the solution. 

Thanks!

(Tuesday 23rd September 2008 -12.21pm)

Chasis photos on website:
RUSTING NISSAN SENTRA - Sentra B14's Chasis......
RUSTING NISSAN SENTRA


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Very interesting, its clear they don't use the same format for the chassis number.
I admit I didn't look at my chassis number on my Sunny when in Singapore.
I suspect your car was made in Japan and imported by Tan Chong, with some assembly at the port. This is how my Sunny was brought into Singapore in Sept 2000.
As you know its very expensive to set up a stamping plant and full assembly line.
As for the rust, cars rust here in the USA and cars of this age in the North and North east, Canada and England very often have rust holes in them. In the past this was much worse and cars were often scraped because of rust making them unsafe and un-economical to repair.
So i would not expect much response from Nissan.
I believe the current rust through warranty is 5 years.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe i am correct in saying the only Sentra car plants are Japan, Mexico and USA?


----------

